# acer aspire stuck in Acer eRecovery Management Loop



## cdceder

Trying to restore an Acer Aspire back to factory default. Do not have the password and now the computer will not let me go anywhere except Acer Recovery Management. 

This is not my computer. Senior Citizen having trouble with the computer and I agreed to look at. Decided to start fresh but the owner does not know what the password is for the recovery, The hint is "skwak". Anyone have any ideas? 

Tried to get around it, tried to start in safe mode but no matter what I do the computer goes back to Acer eRecovery Management.

I removed the CMOS Battery, hoping the computer would forget where it was but that did not work. Unplugged the computer, CMOS Battery and the hard drive and waited for 10 minutes. Computer still boots to Acer eRecovery Management.


----------



## koala

Sorry, the forum rules don't allow us to offer any help with password problems.

Try the Acer eRecovery user guide for instructions, or contact Acer Support.


----------



## cdceder

Do you have any suggestions on how to stop the Acer eRecovery Management Loop. I cannot go anywhere but the eRecovery Management. No matter how many times I restart my computer, or anything else I have done. It says that after 3 times of entering the incorrect password it should go back to the operating system. It does not work.


----------



## koala

See this thread for a possible solution. Apart from that, we can't offer any help with problems related to passwords. Acer Support will be able to help you.


----------



## cdceder

Thank you. I did get the computer out of the eRecovery loop and can start in safe mode. I cannot start the computer in anything but safe mode. It gets stuck on the kernal screen. Ay suggestions?


----------



## koala

Run the Startup Repair option from your Windows DVD.


----------



## wroberts1970

Hi All... new here. I have my password and am having the same issues. My laptop crashed today and all it will do is stay in this erecovery loop. I try to over write everything but all I get is "partition fail to be formatted" (Destination: \Harddisk0\Partition2). This is a mini-acer without a disk drive and I do not have any disks anyway. Thoughts on how to get this to anything by the erecovery screen??? Help and thanks!!!!!


----------

